# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  World Cup Brazil 2014 Clearance Sale...

## Gold Eagle

Menjelang World Cup Brazil 2014 yang akan menyita buanyak waktu & perhatian, maka saya berencana melepas koi koi berikut supaya dapat segera pindah ke kolam baru untuk mendapat perhatian dan kehidupan yang lebih layak....  :Tea:   :Plane:   :Party: 

*1. Dainichi Showa 60 cm, Female...*


*2. Oya Sanke 62 cm, Female....*


*3. Omosako Shiro 53 cm, Female...*


*4. Koshui Konishi 45 cm, Male...*


*5. Sakai Kohaku 46 cm, Female...*


*6. Showa Ginrin Shinoda 44 cm, Female...*


Karena tidak selalu dapat memonitor Forum tersayang kita, apabila berminat, bisa juga kontak saya di...
email : [email protected]
BB : 258B1A76
Hp : 081330450978

*Note : Donasi 3% buat Kois *  :Cheer2: 

Tks & rgds
Ferry

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hasan hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

_Om PM yang ini Gosanke-nya ya ................................................_  :Bathbaby:

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Sy jg di pm harga donk

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## albc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## crimsonero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fjr_bgt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Om mnt tlg PM ya..trims

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagasichsan

PM saya juga om Gold.
Tks.

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

> Bisa PM harga?
> Terima kasih.


Done... please check ya, tks

----------


## techma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koekoepoekoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Tolong pm harganya ya om. Thx

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kawarikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

